# probleme application avec ipod touch 2G



## butterfly88 (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un ipod touch 2G, et lorsque je télécharge des applications via l'appstore tout se passe bien (telechargement, installation, fonctionnement), mais lorsque je ferme l'ipod touch (fermeture complète pas la veille) il m'est impossible d'utiliser les applications que j'ai installé !
Je dois faire une petite manip bizarre genre désinstaller une application et la réinstaller après tout refonctionne bien jusqu'a ce que je referme l'ipod 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

J'ai un ipod touch 2G 16Go version 2.1.1

Merci d'avance


----------

